
Folding Notebook - shawndumas
http://www.yankodesign.com/2011/04/12/folded-notebook/
======
yannickmahe
Is it possible to cut the screen in half like that ? I mean, wouldn't there
have to be a space between the two halves when in "full screen" mode ?

------
qjz
Front-facing ports on a laptop/notebook are a showstopper for me.

